
Nobel prize winning scientist Prof Michael Levitt: lockdown is a “huge mistake” - amelius
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bl-sZdfLcEk
======
jeffrallen
Let me fix that headline for you: A guy who won an award for some work gives
his opinion about some other thing.

Congrats, dude. You've got an opinion. Enjoy your freedom of speech.

~~~
casefields
>Michael Levitt is a biophysicist and a professor of structural biology at
Stanford University, a position he has held since 1987. Levitt received the
2013 Nobel Prize in Chemistry, together with Martin Karplus and Arieh Warshel,
for "the development of multiscale models for complex chemical systems"

"Some guy."

~~~
recrof
does knowledge of biochemistry give you knowledge of epidemiology? it might
look related, but it's not.

